# poisonous plant?



## bunnymommy76 (Jan 29, 2008)

I kind of suspect that wrigley may have eaten a leaf from a jade plant.I was just very worried about this making him sick, are jade plants poisionous? Is there anything that Ishould do?

I hate all the plants that are around our house I keep telling my dad to get rid of them, I dont want them around the boys!

thanks,

Julie


----------



## JimD (Jan 29, 2008)

I haven't found jade plant on any toxic lists, yet.
Haven't found it on any safe lists either, though.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 29, 2008)

It is non-toxic, according to this list.

The Jade Plant is also called the Friendship Tree, or the Money Tree. 

I'm happy I found it on a non-toxic list! 

:hug:


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh thank God!!! Yeah, he has been fine all day eating and running around. I would think if it was poisionous he wouldn't be so lively!

Thanks for the Info

Julie


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 29, 2008)

Your so welcome...glad I could help! 

In the future, if you encounter this again, I got the site by going to the Poisonous Plants thread in theRabbit Health section of the Lagomorph Library here on the forum. (It was in the Rabbit References link provided.) 

:hug:


----------

